# Cat Poop and Me



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello all, this may sound weird (or maybe just me?):

I feel so creeped out everytime my little kitty pooped. Sometimes there's a tiny speck of brownie still attached to her rear exit. Just tiny like a dust but I still took notice, but mostly it's clean after a poop. The problem is: I hate it. She likes to run to me after a nice poop and gets all lovey dovey and climb onto my shoulder rubbing face and butt to my face and hair. I feel so dirty, and an urge to bleach myself everytime. Does this happen to any of you? She is a clean little kitty actually, clean herself often. I just don't like the fact that she wants to be close to me after a poop. How do you guys handle this?? I don't want to be avoiding her forever.

Just a tiny bit about me: I have very sensitive sense of smell. I can sense stuff from a mile away. Now I'm feeling itchy all over because kitty just rubbed me.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

it sounds like you're a little oversensitive. Cats are quite clean typically. Human animals aren't always that clean either!

anyway, is your kitten long haired? Some people have them groomed to what some call a "potty patch" where they keep the rear-end trimmed so you're less likely to get "clingers."

I've been looking into this type of trimming myself lately as my kitten sometimes gets a little stuck to him. When I notice it, I grab a paper towel or a tissue slightly damp with warm water, and try to get out what I can. This usually does the trick.

a good bathmat or doormat outside the litterbox will hopefully help alleviate your feelings about her paws afterwards.

if just knowing that she pooped is what grosses you out, then that's not something that can be helped. It sounds like she grooms herself like any normal cat should. I hate to ruin things for you, but every animal including us are somewhere in between our last and next poop!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I am not offended by a little, 'hanger on'. I grab a tissue/kleenex and take care of it. Like Rightsaidfed, There are times when we all have experienced that ' not so fresh' feeling. :cat


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Cats tend to be not one of the best smelling animals when they use the litter but I think you are over-reacting and may possibly need a bit of help. I guess I may be insensitive - muck out horses everyday on a farm full of sheep and cow droppings.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Is the problem that you can smell her poop (you mentioned a sensitive nose), or does it just gross you out that cats poop in general? I have never heard of anyone being so disgusted by their animal going to the bathroom that they don't want to be near it or feel the need to shower. Do you ever feel the same disgust toward humans who just used the bathroom (potentially dirty hands touching you instead of a potentially dirty cat butt)?

It sounds like you just got this cat and are still getting used to it. You will realize that cats are actually pretty clean and will not be getting poop on you 24/7. And if you think a dust-size speck of poop on a cat butt is gross, you should visit my kitten when she's having poop issues. You'll never complain about your cat's butt being dirty again


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

limonade34 said:


> It sounds like you just got this cat and are still getting used to it. You will realize that cats are actually pretty clean and will not be getting poop on you 24/7. And if you think a dust-size speck of poop on a cat butt is gross, you should visit my kitten when she's having poop issues. You'll never complain about your cat's butt being dirty again


LOL, I was thinking the same thing... my one who has a grain allergy gets mucasy poop when she gets into dry food... bf stepped on a diarreah spot on the floor yesterday with his bare foot. Not to mention my Ragdoll who frequently gets 'clingers' if we don't trim her bum often enough. :wolfie


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*kitty poo*



3furbabies said:


> LOL, I was thinking the same thing... my one who has a grain allergy gets mucasy poop when she gets into dry food... bf stepped on a diarreah spot on the floor yesterday with his bare foot. Not to mention my Ragdoll who frequently gets 'clingers' if we don't trim her bum often enough. :wolfie


Bear used to have relentless diarrhea that was so bad it actually scalded his bum fur off and made his little butt hole bleed... OP, I use kitty wipes to remove little flecks of poo from the rear end. Maybe that would make you feel less dirty if she touches you?


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Guess I'm just overreacting. And I realize that my kitty is so far very well behaved, and no other issues (diarrhea yuuuck!), I will try to uh...not be worried about it too much.

Someone mentioned kitty wipes, is it some type of specialized wipes? I was very tempted to help her clean the butt myself. But not sure if I can use normal tissues with water :|

Kitty is short haired. And I feel the same towards people sometime, not after their bathroom use, but after touching oily or raw stuff like bacon and then not washing hands properly with soap. My bf does that a lot  he just rinses with water and calls it clean enough. I can still smell stuff even after washing!


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

rightsaidfed said:


> it sounds like you're a little oversensitive. Cats are quite clean typically. Human animals aren't always that clean either!
> 
> anyway, is your kitten long haired? Some people have them groomed to what some call a "potty patch" where they keep the rear-end trimmed so you're less likely to get "clingers."
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm thinking about getting a mat for my kitty too. She tends to carry bits of litter on the way out. Fortunately she is not that scared of the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

3furbabies, I that comment about your boyfriend stepping in a diarrhea spot in his bare feet made my morning.

It brought back memories of an adult male cat that we fostered that used to take a dump in front of the bathroom door about 4 nights a week. My husband would step in it both barefoot and in socks and be limping around on his heel made as a ****, flailing his arms, going off. It probably didn't help his anger that I had to hide my face every time to keep from laughing hysterically in his face.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Pepperthelauncher, I kind of understand how you feel. How long have you had your kitty? I got my cat a month ago and I'm still adjusting to having a cat around. His little poop feet and butt do bother me, I don't like him walking around on everything and hate it when he puts his paws on my pillow, or even worse, SITS on my pillow! While I do shoo him away if he sits on my pillow and don't let him walk around on the table and counters, I let him walk around/sit on whatever else and am just trying to get over it  Making good progress, too! I also don't like his cold, wet nose and his brown eye boogers (eye boogers from any creature except rabbits gross me out big time).

I am pretty germ conscious and I think part of it is just getting used to having a pet I've never had before. I have pet bunnies and they are pretty comparable to cats in cleanliness, and they use litter boxes, too. Bunnies have been a major part of my life since I was a little kid and I love them to bits. All of my bunnies get lots of kisses from me and I basically never worry about them walking around on things (though I do keep them from walking on my pillow!). I will even kiss and snuggle against my face bunnies that I just met and have no issue wiping eye boogers off them (in my defense they're white or clear and not brown like cats'!) 

However, so far Declan has received 0 smooches from me even though I really like him a whole lot and don't think of him as dirty per se. It just takes time, I'm sure he will receive abundant kisses from me soon enough, and I'm sure I won't mind his feet and butt as much either  Heck, looking back to when I got my first rabbit as a child, I know I didn't kiss him for a while and washed my hands each time I handled him. Maybe you are the same way and just need to get used to your kitty some more, then once you're more familiar with her, her germs will seem benign?


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you. Yeah she is my FIRST pet ever. I like her smooching my face every night before she sleeps, and every morning when she wakes up. I still feel icky whenever she's done with her 'business', but I tell myself now that she runs around the house after poop & pee --> paws and butt friction on the carpet help clean the kitty lol.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

If your cat has "Poop Feet" then there is something you are not doing right. I have had cats for 25yrs and never had a Poop foot.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If your cat has "poop feet" you are doing *NOTHING *wrong. It means your cat accidently stepped in their poo. Geesh.

I dealt with this when the bratz were kittens, learning how to cover correctly. Use unscented Baby Wipes, safe and TONS cheaper than cat wipes.


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha poop feet????!! So...understandable because they have to dig and bury. But my kitty is not the problem. It is me. I feel the same way towards people who don't properly wash their hands after eating pizza. The smell can last as long as I live, and I insist on washing the hands at least twice. With plenty of soap. Yes you just read that. Lol.


----------



## Cheap Sushi (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont think youre over reacting. I HATE that stuff! If I see something like that I get the cat away from guests and I take some paper towels and wet it to room temp and wipe that butt! 
I have two cats and one of them seems to get Klingons. As soon as I notice Im wiping that off!


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

funnny, I do not get Klingons, per se..but I do get 'presents".
Every once in a while I look on the floor or on my comforter, where Artie sleeps and see a piece of 'something', about 1/2 to one inch long and thin....this is my "present".........
but I still love him
:wolfie


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

marie73 said:


> If your cat has "poop feet" you are doing *NOTHING *wrong. It means your cat accidently stepped in their poo. Geesh.
> 
> I dealt with this when the bratz were kittens, learning how to cover correctly. Use unscented Baby Wipes, safe and TONS cheaper than cat wipes.


You are right, I am wrong. I apologize. Sorry to all. It does happen. I read it as happening like every day. :fust Forgive me?


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys, these two days Pepper had some poo sticking to her behind after pooping. It's not a piece, but rather a streak of light-brownish poo that's not very solidly formed. Color is not the usual dark brown, but very light. She didn't have any change of diet recently, but she only did this after getting vaccinations. Only two times though and she behaves fine. First time she sat on me while I was eating, had to rush to the loo to clean her butt. Is this something I should be concerned about? I don't want to be worrying about it everytime she poops!


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Cheap Sushi said:


> I dont think youre over reacting. I HATE that stuff! If I see something like that I get the cat away from guests and I take some paper towels and wet it to room temp and wipe that butt!
> I have two cats and one of them seems to get Klingons. As soon as I notice Im wiping that off!


Yeah me and Pepper spend soo much time together these days, me wiping her behind. How do you do that usually? I can't hold her down and make her show her butt. Had to be stealthy all the time.:|


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Be glad you kitty isnt like this... When Godzilla was a fluffy little kitten. He was the typical dirty little boy. Because of his long hair he would always get dingle berries hanging off his behind  One time he must of felt he had one when he stepped out of the litter box and I guess he wanted it off so he skidded his rear in a nice line across the kitchen floor... Leaving me to walk in to see a nice kitty poop skid mark. haha :mrgreen: Ever since Ive trimmed his hairs back there. He hates it and gets very offended with scissors hovering around his butt. haha


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Zilla said:


> Be glad you kitty isnt like this... When Godzilla was a fluffy little kitten. He was the typical dirty little boy. Because of his long hair he would always get dingle berries hanging off his behind  One time he must of felt he had one when he stepped out of the litter box and I guess he wanted it off so he skidded his rear in a nice line across the kitchen floor... Leaving me to walk in to see a nice kitty poop skid mark. haha :mrgreen: Ever since Ive trimmed his hairs back there. He hates it and gets very offended with scissors hovering around his butt. haha


LOL I guess if you love your cat so much you'd be willing to spend torturous hours just to make sure he/she feels great all the time! Helping my kitty clean her bum has deepened our bond I think. I just feel there's more connection between us, poop and all.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha yes. Granted the whole kitty poop skid mark across my kitchen floor was disgusting but it ultimately just made me love him more.... Lol I had to laugh at the entire thing. I couldn't be mad. He's my baby and he knows it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

binkyhoo said:


> You are right, I am wrong. I apologize. Sorry to all. It does happen. I read it as happening like every day.


Some days it sure felt like it! :shock: Worse than that, I would wash their feet, and they'd immediately have to go into the litter box, so I'd be chasing them around the house while they ran around with their breaded kitten legs spreading litter all over the house. 

Yeah, yeah. Go ahead and laugh. It's all fun and games and all, until it happens to *you*.

Zilla, the first time I walked into the kitchen and saw the brown streaks, I thought my girls were playing Poo Hockey while I slept. Didn't realize right away it was the infamous butt poop scoot.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

> Zilla, the first time I walked into the kitchen and saw the brown streaks, I thought my girls were playing Poo Hockey while I slept. Didn't realize right away it was the infamous butt poop scoot.


This made me laugh so hard... infamous butt poop scoot! They all got it down dont they?? :mrgreen: Only makes us love them more oddly enough. ha If it hasnt happened to you all YET it will!! Someday!! Long haired cat or not! My Skeeter is short haired and he walks out with stranglers. Hasnt scooted on the floor yet though. One time he came out with poop on his back! :/ How that happened I have no idea. I just found it when I picked him up and two seconds later realized there was poo on my hand! He does always run in the litterbox when Godzilla is in it. He probably stood under him... the moron haha


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Every time they jump on my bed, I say, "butt check" and put my hand back there. 99% of the time, it's all good. It's just that one percent...........


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

> Every time they jump on my bed, I say, "butt check" and put my hand back there. 99% of the time, it's all good. It's just that one percent...........


Haha the "butt check"... I do that too when I hear Skeeter comin out of the litterbox in the middle of the night... Godzilla hasnt had a poopy butt in a long time. I think hes grown out of his kitten phase of having the "poop bum" though :mrgreen: Thank god... He was so bad at that :lol:


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

hoofmaiden said:


> You sound a little OCD--I don't think most people react this way, no.


This


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Zilla said:


> Haha the "butt check"... I do that too when I hear Skeeter comin out of the litterbox in the middle of the night... Godzilla hasnt had a poopy butt in a long time. I think hes grown out of his kitten phase of having the "poop bum" though :mrgreen: Thank god... He was so bad at that :lol:


That happened last night. The middle of the night. Soft stool...eeeew...but it had to be done. I think mine punches out soft poop after we started giving her the treat that the vet gave us. I'm stopping it and see what will happen in a few days.

Not too concerned with normal poop though because it's always clean. :cat3


----------

